# Some of our best hay customers



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/pa--exchange-amish-dairy-farms-apnews/


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, last small herd by me is Amish and he only filled his 10x50 silo this year. The cows sell when the silo is empty in 2 months...Neighbor drives/works for an Amish builder. He said you wouldn't believe how many Amish dairys closed up in the last 2 years. He said some of the guys had built all new dairy setups 10 years ago, but still hung it up...


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

That article appeared in my local paper yesterday (Sunday).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was selling to a Customer with a small herd in E-town for 3 years and he got out, too.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

It seams that in this area the "English" realized small time dairy wasn't profitable 20-30 years ago and sold out to Amish. Amish were able to be profitable by keeping input costs down by relying on a lot of free/low cost manual labor. Now even that approach isn't enough to balance the books.

I have come to the conclusion that the hay market wont be good for at least a few years so I bought some beef cows, and some extra steers. I plan to convert hay into beef...I will let you know how it goes..


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep, that's what I figure too Mike. I'll be heading to the SW VA auction house to get a couple potloads of 5 weights.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One of my other customers usually has a herd of 15-20 beef cattle. He called me for hay about a month ago and told me he was only buying 1/3rd the normal amount.
He said beef prices were down and reduced down to 5 head.

Mushroom hay prices are down, too.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Mushroom hay prices are down, too.


There is probably a surplus of mushroom hay to around with our lack of haying weather windows.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

paoutdoorsman said:


> There is probably a surplus of mushroom hay to around with our lack of haying weather windows.


Extreme surplus


----------

